
Emmanuel Macron is the new président de la République (65,1 % of the votes) - jarnix
http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presidentielle-2017/article/2017/05/07/emmanuel-macron-est-elu-president-de-la-republique-avec-65-1-des-voix-estimation-ipsos_5123779_4854003.html
======
geff82
There are many democratic reforms needed in the EU, but on the bottom line,
this institution has brought us peace for many, many years while it kept
(european style) freedom for hundreds of million people. That Macron got the
next french president is good news - maybe he become the Trudeau of the EU.

------
ikeyany
Can French residents educate me as to if the sentiment among his supporters is
more 'pro-Macron and his party', or more 'anti-Le Pen and her party'?

~~~
x0137294744532
It is safe to say that the conservatives and leftists are more anti-Le Pen
than pro-Macron, and they represent about 40% of the population according to
the first round of the election.

Considering that Le Pen gained only a few extra votes compared to the first
round, it can be said that about 2/3 of Macron's supporters in the second
round are not pro-Macron but in fact anti-Le Pen.

~~~
ikeyany
Can we really assume that based on votes alone? Just because they didn't vote
for him in the first round doesn't mean they don't like him.

~~~
x0137294744532
According to a poll from Kantor Public onepoint/TF1, of the people who voted
Macron, 36% voted to support Macron and 64% voted to prevent Le Pen.

~~~
ikeyany
I was hoping for answers that weren't poll-centered. As we saw in the US
election, what people say they want and what they actually want can be very
different.

------
sergior
This is a great news, few more years of delusional socialism will open people
eyes that this system eventually runs off of other people money. Journalists
will not have to travel to Venezuela to get pictures of people on the streets.
History will repeat itself again.

~~~
jimmykennedy
Yes, I watched the debate and Macron is much more "libertarian" and Marine Le
Pen is much more "statist".

One example: Le Pen wants to block M&A of "French" companies in the name of
"economic patriotism". Macron does not want to interfere (he is a former
investment banker).

This outcome is excellent for the French economy.

~~~
skocznymroczny
Macron wants to sanction Poland because Whirlpool is moving factories from
France to Poland.

~~~
vntok
No he does not. He wants to ensure that the redundancy plan is fair to the
workers, which is pretty different.

Le Pen was the one who wanted to prevent Whirlpool from leaving.

